# Does anything make carbon monoxide detectors go off OTHER than carbon monoxide?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Recovering from a lousy night's sleep after the CO went off a couple of times during the night. I eventually just left it unplugged, and we turned the AC off and opened some windows. But the question comes up: was it responding to CO, or to something else?

I should note that I have been removing the finish off our living room floor, in preparation for a good sanding and refinishing. So at the moment there is the aroma of paint-stripper wafting around.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> Recovering from a lousy night's sleep after the CO went off a couple of times during the night. I eventually just left it unplugged, and we turned the AC off and opened some windows. But the question comes up: was it responding to CO, or to something else?
> 
> I should note that I have been removing the finish off our living room floor, in preparation for a good sanding and refinishing. So at the moment there is the aroma of paint-stripper wafting around.


Battery or plugged in?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I've heard of incidents with solvents and even hairspray or deodorant causing the alarm to sound.
First generation units seem to be more prone to sounding erroneously as well. 
Of course the battery will indicate low charge too with a sort of alarm .


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

How old is the detector? I've heard that they have finite life spans and eventually just need to be replaced.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just so we're clear...

You unplugged it and went back to sleep???

You know what carbon monoxide detectors are for, right?

I'm glad you woke up and are able to ask about it. (And - more selfishly - answer all of our effects pedal questions.)

When your CO detector goes off, you should call the fire department and let _them_ determine what has set it off.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

kat_ said:


> How old is the detector? I've heard that they have finite life spans and eventually just need to be replaced.


I was told the same and this is what happened to mine. I could not get the alarm to stop. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

First, thanks for your concern and quick responses. Much appreciated.

The unit is probably more than 2 yrs old, but less than 8, I think. It's a plug-ih unit so there are no battery issues.

I did unplug it, but we opened a lot windows, so there was no risk.

I am coming to believe that the fumes from the paint-stripper (which I attacked with a heat gun to expedite its' effect) were what set it off. I didn't do any paint stripping today, and the upstairs windows were open all day, so we can give it a try with the windows closed tonight, and see if it trips again. Worse comes to worse, I unplug it again, open ther windows, and buy another tomorrow.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Pardon my accidental pressing of "dislike". I just got my tablet back up and running again this afternoon, and thought I'd take a quick gander at replies before I headed out from home to by some groceries. Must have attempted to scroll and accidentally touched something. No disrespect intended.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

kat_ said:


> How old is the detector? I've heard that they have finite life spans and eventually just need to be replaced.


We've had that happen before.
The Fire Dept came out & checked it out and advised to call them any time they go off.
We got new ones the next day.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The detectors with the ppm readouts are the best. Then you can see what is happening rather than just on or off.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Epilogue: Subsequent use of paint-stripper was done with all the windows open wide, and there have been no further incidents, despite having the unit still plugged in. Guess it must have been the solvents.

One of those things where you just don't connect events, mentally. After all, CO is odorless, right? So why would something that stinks set it off, otherwise it would be set off by all sorts of things all the time. So one tends not to connect _particular_ stinks with alarm-sounding.


----------

